# Feeding Questions



## nycvr6 (Apr 30, 2003)

Ok it seems my P's really like feeders, i have tried smelt to no luck, and i will try others eventually but for now i have a lot of feeders on hand. I have 4 P's in there now and i will drop like 5 goldfish in at a time. The caribas will attack with fury, so i know they are getting food, but i have yet to see one of the terns eat. Just making sure they will be ok with such very aggressive fish in the tank. They dont eat all the fish at once so a few lerk around for a while and disappear here and there, but im not sure if the terns are getting or the caribas are just eating a lot. Anyone think i may have problems, or can the terns handle themselves? Thanks


----------



## Fishman (Mar 1, 2003)

If you just got these terns it will probably take a little while for them to settle in and eat. Or they could be eating like you said when you do not notice!!


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

Fishman said:


> If you just got these terns it will probably take a little while for them to settle in and eat. Or they could be eating like you said when you do not notice!!


 i would agree..did u get all the fish at once or at different times? that definently plays a roll..


----------



## nycvr6 (Apr 30, 2003)

JesseD said:


> Fishman said:
> 
> 
> > If you just got these terns it will probably take a little while for them to settle in and eat. Or they could be eating like you said when you do not notice!!
> ...


 Thanks for the responses. I had one of the caribas already, the 2 terns are new and one cariba. The new cariba is eating already.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

The Tern will handle it, better not to take part of it!


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Im sure he will be okay. Heck if he gets hungy enough, you might find one less fish. Either way, the yellow natt will be okay.

~Dj


----------



## nycvr6 (Apr 30, 2003)

Cool, thanks everyone!


----------

